# New Forum software coming - XenForo



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

There is a new kid on the block in terms of forum software but NOT from a new developer. You may have heard of these two before, Kier Darby and Mike Sullivan. You can find the company forum here

XenForo is a currently unreleased commercial Internet forum software package developed by XenForo, Ltd. It is written in PHP and uses MySQL for data storage. The default XenForo style is written using HTML5.

http://forumindustry.com/

Liz


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Would still like one that is cheap that integrates with AD.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Very interesting! I'm glad to see those guys still at it.

For what it's worth, I believe this is the correct URL for the article:
http://forumindustry.com/2010/08/11/xenforo-the-newcomer-to-the-forum-world/

Here is the official site of the new software:
http://xenforo.com/


----------

